# Pictures of thick Cryptocoryne growth?



## andrewwl (Sep 26, 2005)

Was recently browsing images.google and came across TomK's tank here. It's really the most beautiful shot of crypts I've seen:










Most often the pictures I see of crypts are the plants placed individually in the substrate, looking thin, never lush like this. And that's when I'm able to find them not in an emersed setup! So, got any other great shots like above?


----------



## andrewwl (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's another, from Joe Faria's "The Crypt's Tank":


----------

